# found- very loud pigeon



## sara (Jan 21, 2006)

I was out walking my dogs and I noticed a large palm tree being trimmed. I thought to myself, I bet there are going to be a lot of nest destroyed. The next day I found a very loud baby pigeon squawking alerting 2 cats and a hawk circling above of it's presence. I put it in a box, looked for other survivors and headed home. Lucky, that's her name, has quite a few feathers with some shy spots under her wings and on her chest. She drinks on her own but I don't think she is getting any seed down. I have been hand-feeding her by holding open her beak and putting some seed in her beak. She seems content but I am not sure that I am feeding her enough. I was also wondering if I should get her any shots or dewormer? I am new at this so I will take any advice. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

any idea on how old she is? I suspect that if it's drinking water on it's own, it can eat on it's own too. try putting some seeds down and pecking with your finger. she just might catch on. also, if you can put some seeds in a shallow bowl and sort of stir it around with your finger and get her to stick her beak in, she may start picking up seeds on her own. I've gotten babies to self feed as young as 16 days old and this bird sounds like it's at least that old. Others will be along with lots of advice, so keep watching your post.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Sara,

Yup, just as Lovebirds mentions...

Too, if you scatter some Seeds on a small Towell, it is easier for the neophyte pecker to get them successfully...small whole Seeds of course...such as Finch Seed, Canary Seed or other smallish Seeds. These are easiest for the youngster to learn on.

And if you 'peck' with your crook'd index finger, you can also say things like "Mmmmm! Nice Seeds here!" and so on, and attract or inspire their interest...

How are the poops?

There should be about 40 - a- day therabouts...raisen size, green/brown with a white 'cap'...and, moist and firm enough to pick up easily with one's fingers...

If not, then let us know?

Offer them tepid Water several times-a-day if you can, in some low cup at least an inch deep, rather than having a static container for their own recon...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Sara... I was about to say the same as Phil & LBirds, but they beat me too it. At this point, water, feed and warmth are the most important things. Meds and shots can wait unless despertly needed. If you can post a pic of the little one, folks here can venture a guess as to how old it is, but from your description, I'd say 3 to 5 weeks... probably closer to 3 then 5 if its not fully feathered under the wings. You say it "loud"... I'm assuming you mean as in it "squeaks" really loudly? ... and probably twitches its wings too when you come close? Anyway, I was going to say the same thing, if its drinking on its own, it should be old enough to eat on its own and if you offer it some seed to peck at like others have suggested, it should pick-up on it pretty quick. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ummmm, are we all sure this in fact IS a Pigeon youngster?

Sara? are you sure?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good point, Phil. Sara can check hopefully, by following the link to the pics of baby pigeon development days 1 thru 30+

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9500

Assuming it is a pigeon - or dove of some kind - then here is also the link to ways of feeding a baby/youngster pigeon or dove:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

which has a reference to webshots page of pictorial feeding instructions if necessary

John


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2006)

*Thanks for replies*

I will try and get a picture to you and start counting poops, as disturbing as that sounds. I will do what it takes to help out an animal in need, even though stray dogs seem to be the norm for me. I am 99% sure this is a pigeon.


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2006)

I looked at the bird pics and that was very helpful. Lucky is about 20-21 days old. Now I can figure out his birthday!


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I dont think they were doubting that it was a pigeon, they were questioning the pigeon's age. If it is a youngster or an adult there are a few differences in what they will inform you to do with him.

EDIT* I posted this at the same time as your responce above


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for picking up this needy youngster.

Here is a thread that shows pictures of youngsters at different ages, please compare your baby with pictures and let us know approximately how old the baby is.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

*OOPS! I guess this link was already posted...somewhere..sorry *


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2006)

*bedtime indoors or out?*

I was wondering if I am messing with Lucky's body temp by pulling him indoors at night. should I leave him out and cover him? What is the ideal situation so I can give him the best?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd bring him in at night. At this age (if around 3 weeks) the parents would still be brooding him at night.


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2006)

*bedtime stories will commence!*

Thanks for your reply. I will continue to bring Lucky indoors at night. Do you know if I can release Lucky in the vicinity where I found him? Could he meet up with his flock or will he try and stay with me?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I sara, 


Good, yes, keep him indoors, keep him 'warm' and safe form noise or interferences....out of drafts...

Release will be in about another four or five weeks or so, and, so long as he is healthy and bright, and, so long as you take him out doors now and then starting very soon, for him to see other Pigeons eating and socializeing, he will do fine.

You might have to take him out doors in a cage evceentually, once he starts little flying experiments, to make sure he does not get away pre-maturely, where he is not ready yet to really fend for himself...

For now, keep him warm and safe and well fed.

If you like, moisten your finger tips in warm water and gently massage his Beak from the front, do it two orthree times even...and while you do it, say, in a low slow voice, "oooOOOoooo! - oooooOOOoooo!" kinda like a happy surprise "Oooooo!" where it raises in the middle...and...

If he 'nuzzles' shoulder-pumps and or squeaks as well, he is willing to let you feed him...let us know, and I can tell you more about 'that' if he seems interested...


Poops should be about fourty-a-day and about the size of large Raisens and green/brown with a white cap...if not, then please describe them to us...


If you decide to keep him for now in the Bathroom, make sure the Toilet 'seat' is down...he is of an age then where normally, if possible, he would start exploreing...but it will be a while before he can fly...

Best wishes...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2006)

*thanks- for all the advice*

Update on Lucky- he is doing well.I think. Still not sure that he is eating on his own yet. He pecks at the seed but I don't think anything is getting down. He drinks just fine. I now have him in a laundry basket so he can see out. When he hears my voice or I put my hands in the basket he goes crazy. He starts pecking at me and sqwuaking. I am not sure if he is mad or hungry. I am only counting 20 poops. should I be feeding him more or giving him less so he learns to eat on his own?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi sara, 



From your description, I would say he is VERY hungry and asking you to feed him...

Feed him abundantly every day...! 

Do not starve him trying to see if he will decide to eat. 

Spend time with him, take him out of the 'basket'...let him hang out where you are, while you do things, take him outside for some Sunshine, and, on a towell, in the grass, scatter some Seeds on the towell and 'peck' with him useing your crook'd index finger.

Feed the Wild Birds outside, take him out to be with them each day...so he can be with them and also see them pecking...

For now, feed him well, feed him often. he is supposed to be growing now, and needs lots of nutrition TO grow properly...

He needs to be getting whatever excercise HE will elect according to being able to get it, so, as little 
basket' time as possible would be best...

If you can not get Pigeons to graze in your yard, bring him to someplace where Pigeons do graze and scatter lots of Seeds for them, and let him be with them as you can, while you hover near to keep an eye on him. start doing this now, and do it often, and your 'release' will be "TO" that flock or group then whom he will already know and who will already know him.

What are you feeding him?

How are you feeding him?

Best wishes!

Harried, running late as usual, off to a job now...!

Till next!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

